# Which quilted Ferragamo Gancini:  Black or Purple?



## FashionFan0324

Which quilted Ferragamo Gancini looks nicer, dressier, and fancier:  Black or Purple? (See below…) Thanks!.


----------



## FashionFan0324

To add to my post post above:  My question is not about which one is more practical or more convenient, but specifically, looks-wise,- which one looks nicer, dressier, fancier, etc..


----------



## baghabitz34

Aah man, they’re both gorgeous. The black & gold is definitely more classic. But the purple with silver has a nice edge to it. Which do you think would go better with your wardrobe & lifestyle?


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

I've seen the black in person and tried it on.  It's a beautifully made bag.  The closure hardware and the quilting makes both the bags look dressy.  I prefer black, but the purple is lovely too, and I like the carved details on the turn lock hardware a little bit more on the purple bag.


----------



## JenJBS

If you wear a lot of neutrals, I'd suggest the purple. If you wear a lot of colors, I'd suggest the black.


----------



## snibor

Both gorgeous.  Black is dressier


----------



## thewave1969

different but both gorgeous. The purple with silver HdW is more fun while black / gold combo is a classic. Recently I bought the larger black/gold and in my opinion is very well made. I wish the purple came in the larger version ❤️


----------



## rose60610

Black/gold. While the other is also beautiful, black is a dressy classic. That particular bag is gorgeous!


----------



## jaskg144

Black is definitely more formal/dressy. Gorgeous bags!


----------



## showgratitude

Both are nice but black with GHW is truly elegant.


----------



## bagnut1

I truly love purple and have had several purple bags.  For me they got much less use than black or other, brighter pop colors.  But you should go with your heart - either choice is gorgeous!


----------

